# World Premiere of the PS Q7 by PPI



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The PPI PS Q7®: that is now introduced by PPI Automotive Design includes the best, most sporty and aggressive, as well as functional body styling in the industry for the Audi Q7 !
* Full Story *


----------



## Dan-B (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: World Premiere of the PS Q7 by PPI ([email protected])*

That's hideous.


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: World Premiere of the PS Q7 by PPI (Dan-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan-B* »_That's hideous.

Ditto...that has got to be the worst looking SUV in the history of the world. It looks like they are trying to make it into an avant.


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Q7 by PPI*

Agree, that really is terrible!


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

not a single one of the Q7 photo shops or actual cars look any good.


----------



## Dan-B (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiMechanic* »_not a single one of the Q7 photo shops or actual cars look any good.

I especially dislike any of the modified Q7 concepts that I've seen from the different "tuner shops". They look overdone, and in a flashy way.


----------



## AudiTeChZ (Aug 17, 2004)

i agree with everyone...the Q7 is a disappointment, and the ppi doesn't look that great. its ugly for a fact, slow, can't really take turns, i know its not a performance suv like the jeep srt8, X5 4.4 (don't even need to mention the 4.8 on this one) ...i think the new X5 coming really soon will Desecrate the sales of the Q7


_Modified by bravocharlie at 11:14 PM 12-7-2006_


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (AudiTeChZ)*

"Worthless" is your comments!


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: World Premiere of the PS Q7 by PPI ([email protected])*

Ugly as hell ! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

